# Intel's Sound Open Firmware



## aragats (Aug 4, 2021)

I haven't heard about a need for a sound card firmware until I got the new ThinkPad T14 gen.2

This announcement about support by Linux kernel is 2+ years old.
This is the project itself: sofproject.org.

1. Is it right that certain sound devices won't work properly without firmware?
2. Are there any considerations about supporting this in FreeBSD?

Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 5, 2021)

I need to install intel soundcard firmware for my older soundcard to work correctly in Linux for instance debian, void-linux or alpine-linux.
I think it needs some blobs. How my soundcard works with freebsd i don't know but it works. I think also some blob data is in the drivers.


----------



## aragats (Aug 5, 2021)

Currently my T14's microphone doesn't work in FreeBSD.
In a Live Devuan it doesn't work either, probably because it doesn't supply firmware on the live CD.


----------



## aed22 (Feb 23, 2022)

aragats said:


> Currently my T14's microphone doesn't work in FreeBSD.
> In a Live Devuan it doesn't work either, probably because it doesn't supply firmware on the live CD.


I believe its because of the lack of DMIC support


----------



## liberion (Dec 23, 2022)

im trying to build the sof-firmware for freebsd i got the sof-firmware to work in slackware linux


----------

